
Thermosonic Bonding - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermosonic_bonding
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpts:

"Thermosonic bonding is widely used to wire bond silicon integrated circuits
into computers."

[...]

"A thermosonic bond is formed using a set of parameters which include
ultrasonic, thermal and mechanical (force) energies."

Future Idea: Bonding should be studied from the perspective of using a variety
of substrates/energies, including but not limited to: electricity, magnetism,
infrared, light, ultraviolet, sound, and a variety of chemicals and materials
(both similar and dissimilar) to be bonded...

The reverse (unbinding) should also be studied, under all of those conditions.

A future science would create all kinds of tables (or perhaps equations) where
you could see what effect a specific energy or energies would have on specific
materials, at what temperatures, frequencies, combinations, etc.

